# Tonight,



## Flatlander (May 25, 2006)

Edmonton will sweep Anaheim, and that pleases me immensely.  :CTF:


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2006)

Oh, Canada!


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

I haven't kept up on hockey this year.  Where will the game be held?


----------



## mrhnau (May 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I haven't kept up on hockey this year.  Where will the game be held?



Edmonton

can't believe an 8th seed made it to the finals  assuming of course they don't just fall apart.


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

*quack* *quack* *quack* *quack* *quack*


----------



## mrhnau (May 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *quack* *quack* *quack* *quack* *quack*



I hope they win, at least until/if they play the Hurricanes. Time for a de-feathering then


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Edmonton will sweep Anaheim, and that pleases me immensely.  :CTF:




I am glad these guys have shown what they can do so far.


----------



## Flatlander (May 28, 2006)

Well, I was wrong.  Edmonton lost that game, but won last night.  I missed most of it because UFC 60 was on at the same time.

I expect they'll be playing the 'Canes next.  I could be wrong about that one, though......


----------



## mantis (May 28, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Edmonton will sweep Anaheim, and that pleases me immensely.  :CTF:


excuse my complete ignorance about the subject. are we talking anaheim, california? this is hocky right?


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> this is hocky right?


 
Yes,_lacrosse_ for figure skaters.......(why play a game with a stick if you're not permitted to hit the other guys with it??)

Good that Edmonton is doing so well after so long, though......


----------

